#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Жизнь в Тибете

## Бхусуку

Американский фотограф Фил Борджес рассказал историю жизни народов Тибета.

Фил Борджес фотографирует только людей. Но не просто людей, а только тех, кого мы, жители городов, не видим. Тех, что живут своей собственной, какой-то очень непонятной жизнью далеко от нашей европоцентристской цивилизации. В течение уже почти двадцати пяти лет Фил Борджес путешествует по миру и изучает культуру народностей, находящихся на грани исчезновения. На его фотографиях мы видим обитателей того мира, по отношению к которому по традиции используем клише «страны третьего мира», «малые народы», «неблагополучные — или просто развивающиеся — государства».

Почти все снимки Борджес делает с близкого расстояния, что позволяет добиться резкости всех деталей портрета. При этом задний план сохраняется размытым, поскольку, как правило, существенно удален от места съемки; это позволяет сконцентрировать взгляд на человеческой фигуре, которая буквально заслоняет от нас всю окружающую реальность.

«Я хочу, чтобы зритель видел в этих людях индивидуальность, знал их имена, что-то из их истории, а не просто смотрел на фотографии и видел на них члена какой-то маленькой этнической группы или племени», — говорит Фил. Именно поэтому каждая фотография мастера снабжена четким комментарием, рассказывающим историю жизни запечатленного камерой человека.
Далее.

----------

Vladiimir (20.06.2013), Павел Ш. (20.06.2013), Ритл (20.06.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (20.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Американский фотограф Фил Борджес рассказал историю жизни народов Тибета.
> 
> Фил Борджес фотографирует только людей. Но не просто людей, а только тех, кого мы, жители городов, не видим. Тех, что живут своей собственной, какой-то очень непонятной жизнью далеко от нашей европоцентристской цивилизации. В течение уже почти двадцати пяти лет Фил Борджес путешествует по миру и изучает культуру народностей, находящихся на грани исчезновения. На его фотографиях мы видим обитателей того мира, по отношению к которому по традиции используем клише «страны третьего мира», «малые народы», «неблагополучные — или просто развивающиеся — государства».
> 
> Почти все снимки Борджес делает с близкого расстояния, что позволяет добиться резкости всех деталей портрета. При этом задний план сохраняется размытым, поскольку, как правило, существенно удален от места съемки; это позволяет сконцентрировать взгляд на человеческой фигуре, которая буквально заслоняет от нас всю окружающую реальность.
> 
> «Я хочу, чтобы зритель видел в этих людях индивидуальность, знал их имена, что-то из их истории, а не просто смотрел на фотографии и видел на них члена какой-то маленькой этнической группы или племени», — говорит Фил. Именно поэтому каждая фотография мастера снабжена четким комментарием, рассказывающим историю жизни запечатленного камерой человека.
> Далее.



А у этого фотографа не возникло сомнений в том, что потом этих тибетских личностей могут посадить в тюрьму?

----------


## Тензин Таши

> А у этого фотографа не возникло сомнений в том, что потом этих тибетских личностей могут посадить в тюрьму?


А почему? Там же вроде почти все из Ладака.

----------


## Иляна

Запредельные существа, особенно дети. А Пусунг и Дундуп-то каковы! - яков в жертву приносят... Наверно помогает, иначе бы не стали добро разбазаривать. 

У них не у всех азиатские лица, в некоторых что-то индийское проскальзывает.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А у этого фотографа не возникло сомнений в том, что потом этих тибетских личностей могут посадить в тюрьму?


За что посадить? Никакой фритибетской пропаганды на фотографиях нет.

----------

Кузьмич (21.06.2013), Читтадхаммо (21.06.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> А у этого фотографа не возникло сомнений в том, что потом этих тибетских личностей могут посадить в тюрьму?


 У вас сильно однобокое представление ,у меня такое же было во время поездки в Лхасу когда увидел целый разрушенный квартал частных домов тибетцев и у меня первая мысль была" всех тибетцев наверное посадили а дома разрушили". Как выяснил позже оказалось ,что землю выкупила фирма под строительство новых кварталов и все.

----------

Magan Poh (21.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

> У вас сильно однобокое представление ,у меня такое же было во время поездки в Лхасу когда увидел целый разрушенный квартал частных домов тибетцев и у меня первая мысль была" всех тибетцев наверное посадили а дома разрушили". Как выяснил позже оказалось ,что землю выкупила фирма под строительство новых кварталов и все.


И этим тибетцам заплатили деньги под строительство новых домов?

----------

Иван Денисов (28.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

> За что посадить? Никакой фритибетской пропаганды на фотографиях нет.


Дело не в пропаганде. Если там есть их лица и имена, этого уже достаточно бывает... Для подозрений.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Дело не в пропаганде. Если там есть их лица и имена, этого уже достаточно бывает... Для подозрений.


Где там? Г-н Фил Борджес вроде бы фотограф, а не является активным сторонником фритибета. Да и на китайских тибетских сайтах эти фотографии спокойно публикуются. Нечего разводить паранойю без повода, я считаю.

----------

Вантус (22.06.2013), Николас (23.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

Как всё смешалось в доме Облонских... :Frown:  Я почему-то считала раньше, что это фотографии Гира. ((((

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

За Гира могут, да  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (21.06.2013), Фил (21.06.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> И этим тибетцам заплатили деньги под строительство новых домов?


А как иначе ,при всей тоталитарности системы ,права простых людей там намного лучше соблюдаются чем у нас .

----------

Пема Ванчук (22.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А как иначе ,при всей тоталитарности системы ,права простых людей там намного лучше соблюдаются чем у нас .


А чего они тогда в Индию бегут? Жили бы себе, процветали....

----------

Иван Денисов (28.06.2013), Эделизи (22.06.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А как иначе ,при всей тоталитарности системы ,права простых людей там намного лучше соблюдаются чем у нас .


Вообще-то там в подписях довольно много про беженцев, например: "Молоденькой девушкой она бежала через тибетско-индийскую границу вместе со своей семьей после того, как прошел слух, что жителей их кочевого лагеря заставят жить в коммуне."

Конечно, в трудовой коммуне ее права соблюдались бы гораздо лучше, чем "у нас". Но она почему-то не захотела.
Просто щастья своего не понимает, глупышка ))))

----------

Иван Денисов (28.06.2013), Нико (21.06.2013), Ритл (21.06.2013), Федор Ф (22.06.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Конечно, в трудовой коммуне ее права соблюдались бы гораздо лучше, чем "у нас". Но она почему-то не захотела.


Она побежала потому что семья побежала, если уж совсем правильно. А трудовых коммун в Китае уже давно нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А трудовых коммун в Китае уже давно нет.


Вероятно, были, когда бежала "молоденькой девушкой".
Но вообще-то я в целом согласен с предыдущим оратором: в тоталитарных режимах права "простого человека" гарантированы гораздо лучше (точнее - крепче))), чем в либеральных.
Но самым наилучшим в этом смысле образом все базовые права "простых людей" гарантированы на тюремной зоне: право на труд, на отдых, на бесплатное лечение и образование - все обстоятельно регламентировано и строго соблюдается. Да еще и охраняют. На вышках, с автоматами )))

----------

Tong Po (28.06.2013), Иван Денисов (28.06.2013), Нико (21.06.2013), Федор Ф (22.06.2013), Эделизи (22.06.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Дело не в пропаганде. Если там есть их лица и имена, этого уже достаточно бывает... Для подозрений.


Ага, сразу расстреляют из минометов, как в КНДР. Каждый либерал знает, что Ким Чен Ын лично ежедневно расстреливает по миллиону политзаключенных из двух минометов.
Тем временем кровожадные коммунисты уничтожают буддизм в ТАР путем реставрации монастырей и уничтожают тибетский язык путем продажи в Лхасе айфонов с установленным тибетским языком- http://russian.china.org.cn/china/tx...t_28216658.htm

То ли дело Монголия, куда из дружественных Дхарамсале США и Южной Кореи массово десантируются мормоны, протестанты и прочие проповедники, завлекающие в свои секты монгольскую молодежь http://savetibet.ru/2011/04/18/mongolia.html . Конечно, пропаганда иноверческих учений в Монголии не критикуется "борцами за свободу Тибета" ибо финансирование и тех, и других идет из одного кармана.

----------

Alex (22.06.2013), Bob (22.06.2013), Pema Sonam (25.06.2013), Tong Po (28.06.2013), Вантус (22.06.2013), Кузьмич (22.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2013), Читтадхаммо (22.06.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

В Тибете наступает самый разгар туристического сезона



> В 2012 году Тибет впервые принял более 10 млн туристов. В этом году в Тибете намечено принять не менее 12,6 млн отечественных и иностранных туристов.


http://russian.china.org.cn/exclusiv...t_29211581.htm

----------


## Юань Дин

Нашел в сети интересную статью:

Разоблачение распространяемого российскими буддистами мифа о прекрасном и загадочном Тибете, и разоблачение мифов американских фальсификаторов истории - о страданиях тибетского народа в составе КНР.

Цитируем:
"Во многом мифы и легенды о прекрасной стране Шамбале, о духовных и просветлённых старцах, которых покорили злобные и завистливые соседи, распространяется либо людьми, мало сведущими в реальном положении дел, либо людьми, прямо заинтересованными в мифологизации и антикитайской пропаганде. Действительность гораздо более прозаична и неприглядна.

Вплоть до 50 годов 20 века общественно-политический строй Тибета можно охарактеризовать как жесткую теократическую диктатуру рабовладельческого государства. Да, именно так — в Тибете официально до присоединения его к Китаю существовало рабство — причем в исключительно жестокой форме. Раб был вещью, скотом, имуществом. Его можно было наказать, изувечить, убить. Одной из форм наказания было отрубание конечностей — и встретить однорукого или вообще безрукого человека, так же как и с отрубленной одной или двумя ступнями или вообще ногами было вполне обыденным делом.

Рабами были почти 20% населения Тибета. Однако жизнь условно свободных жителей была ничуть не легче. Тяжелейшие повинности крестьян в пользу монастырей, неподъёмные долги под чудовищные проценты, переносимые даже после смерти родителей на детей, обращение в рабство за долги и жестокое отношение — вполне тривиальная ситуация тех лет. Более того — значительная часть населения монастырей занималась не сколько духовным просветлением и боевыми искусствами, как в голливудских поделках, сколько таким же тяжелым и бесконечным трудом. По сути, трудовое население Тибета поголовно было бесправным, забитым и не видело ни малейшего просвета в существовании. При этом нужно учитывать географию региона, которая четко делит Тибет на две части. Горная местность чисто географически дробила Тибет на анклавы — и уже поэтому объединение крестьян в борьбе против монастырей обычно носило очень локальный характер — любые выступления против власти рабовладельцев-теократов подавлялись с неимоверной жестокостью.

Нетрудно понять, что «оккупация» частями НОАК Тибета была воспринята населением этой горной области как минимум равнодушно — хуже уже точно быть не могло. Во многих случаях ни о каком сопротивлении «захватчикам» речи не шло — наоборот, их встречали зачастую просто как освободителей. Естественно, не все — терять такую прекрасную жизнь для теократов было делом совершенно немыслимым. Однако полное отсутствие народной поддержки — вещь объективная, и власть мудрых и просветленных старцев рухнула практически как карточный домик.

Анализируя мифы о прекрасном и загадочном Тибете, распространившиеся после «оккупации», можно отметить, что значительная часть из них основывалась на самой банальной выдумке. Мало освещается тот факт, что Китай оставил право тибетцам на функционирование монастырей, на традиционную жизнь и уклад — но предельно свирепо ликвидировал дикие пещерные обычаи рабовладения, существенно урезал права теократов. В годы культурной революции значительная часть монастырей была разрушена - однако после ликвидации последствий этого периода новейшей истории Китая постепенно происходит их восстановление.

Так же, как и в Синцзяне, в Тибет вместе с частями НОАК пришли больницы, школы, пришли новые технологии, создавалась какая-никакая, но промышленность (естественно, с учетом специфики горной местности и населения этого региона страны). Даже в тяжелейшие годы для самого Китая размеры помощи национальным окраинам были весьма значительны. Протибетская пропаганда активно педалирует тему репрессий в годы "культурной революции" - однако при этом умалчивается тот факт, что в эти годы репрессии носили широчайший характер на всей территории КНР без каких-то предпочтений и различий.

Тибетский сепаратизм остаётся крайне значимым фактором, особенно в связи с тем, что Запад и Соединенные Штаты используют факт «оккупации» Тибета в качестве еще одного инструмента давления на Китай. Этому же служат и голливудские фильмы, мифологизирующие Тибет и создающие правильный с точки зрения борьбы за права человека фон для периодического вытаскивания темы о «незаконной оккупации».


Вложение 13915



Полностью материал здесь http://el-murid.livejournal.com/807584.html (блог известного востоковеда).

В публикации, объективности ради, обратите внимание на слова: "Нужно понимать также, что китайская версия истории Тибета отражает интересы именно Китая. Во многом она искажена и фальсифицирована по сравнению с реальностью."

----------

Жека (29.06.2013)

----------


## Иван Денисов

Китайцы на нас (СССР, Россию, русских) до сих пор за ту историю сильно обижены. В 62-м году из приграничных районов Китая в Казахскую ССР перебежало свыше 60 тысяч уйгуров (до этого, в Тибете в 59-м в Индию убежало изрядное кол-во тибетцев). Китайцы в пропагандистском фильме 2005 года о войне с СССР говорят своим зрителям примерно следующее.
Весной 1962 года в Китае начался период, когда экономическое положение действительно было трудным. Простому народу жилось нелегко. Советские власти использовали эти трудности для того, чтобы создавать напряжение на границе. К западу от Синьцзяна (заметь, не Синьзнаян-Уйгурский АР, а просто Синьцзан, без угур) расположен район Центральной Азии СССР. Там живут люди многих национальностей. По обе стороны границы некоторые люди принадлежали к одной и той же национальности. В то время консульства СССР в Или и в Урумчи и Ассоциация советских граждан в районе Или и Тачэна разослали более 100 тыс. виз советских граждан, что вызвало волнения и беспорядки (не голодуха, которую Мао устроил, не ханьское высокомерие, а визовая политика СССР мол виновата). Группа сотрудников КГБ СССР под видом посещения родственников была заслана в пределы Китая, чтобы способствовать распространению внутреннего предателсьвтва и провокационной деятельности. Это фильм современный, 2005 года - не при Мао сляпаный.

Так вот, с Тибетом то же самое.

А что касается этой картинки, то где-то в сети встречал информацию о том, что это никакой не раб, а известный в Тибете вор, которому отрубили за это руку и в назидание сфотографировали.



> Вложение 13915


Полностью согласен, что "китайская версия истории Тибета отражает интересы именно Китая. Во многом она искажена и фальсифицирована по сравнению с реальностью."
И никакого фритибета не нужно, чтобы это понимать.

----------

Сергей Хос (28.06.2013)

----------


## Иван Денисов

В тибетском буддизме есть прямая и косвенная логика. 
Поскольку прямо мы сами в событиях не участвовали, то прямо о них знать не можем. Подкрашеный фасад, который подсовывают китайцы в сопровождении гидов при условии ограниченного посещения мест в Тибете - прямым восприятием быть не может.
Что же касается косвенной логики, то она базируется на знании просветлённых существ, будд и бодхисаттв. Поэтому, когда мои учителя, такие как Намкай Норбу, Далай Лама и другие, являющиеся для меня буддами, говорят о том, что происходит в Тибете, для меня это является истиной в первой инстанции. Они-то меня ни разу не обманули.

----------

Нико (29.06.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А что касается этой картинки, то где-то в сети встречал информацию о том, что это никакой не раб, а известный в Тибете вор, которому отрубили за это руку и в назидание сфотографировали.


О, это совсем другое дело! Очень по-буддийски — в назидание отрубать руки! Сострадание так и прёт. Надо и в Западных странах тоже ввести отрубание рук за воровство — ведь так делали в просветлённом Тибете! Тем более, что там сейчас большой процент мусульманского населения, ему должно быть привычно.

----------

Аурум (29.06.2013), Вантус (05.07.2013), Жека (29.06.2013), Кузьмич (01.07.2013), Ондрий (07.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (30.06.2013), Юань Дин (29.06.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вот видите, и Вы согласны, что это фейк.


А?

Нет, я не считаю, что это фейк. Это фотография человека, которому отрубили руку. Вне зависимости от того, кто был этот человек, вор или нет, существование телесных наказаний в форме отрубания рук —это ужасное адское средневековье, и слава буддам, что сегодня в Тибете такого нет. Да, я не склонен верить на слово китайской пропаганде (особенно учитывая, что эта пропаганда делалась во время Культурной Революции), но одна эта фотография показывает, что никакого буддийского просветлённого государства до 1959 года не существовало и в помине. Конечно, если бы западные страны и Россия в начале XX века проявили больше заинтересованности в Тибете, феодальный режим там, возможно, пал бы с меньшими жертвами. Но в ходе британско-тибетских войн пострадало бы немало мирного населения. Бескровно бы всё равно вряд ли всё произошло. Тибетцы до сих пор помнят англичанам Янгхазбенда.

----------

Вантус (05.07.2013), Жека (29.06.2013), Ондрий (07.07.2013)

----------


## Иван Денисов

Не понимаю, как это всё вышесказанное Вами оправдывает китайские бесчинства?

----------


## Жека

Китайские власти отменили запрет на демонстрацию фотографий Далай-ламы на территории Тибета. Послабление пока действует только на территории монастыря Ганден в Лхасе. Об этом 28 июня сообщает Reuters.

По данным Bloomberg, запрет, действовавший с 1996 года, отменили еще и в провинции Сычуань. Кроме того, правозащитники надеются, что в ближайшее время запрет на фотографии снимут и в других регионах. По данным адвокатской группы International Campaign for Tibet, об этом подумывают власти провинции Цинхай.

Китайские власти пошли и на другие религиозные послабления. Как пишет Bloomberg, чиновники отменили обязанность для тибетских монахов критиковать Далай-ламу. В Цинхае между тем планируют уменьшить количество полицейских при монастырях.

Официально власти региона о религиозных послаблениях не заявляли. В движении Свободный Тибет (Free Tibet group) считают, что уступки монахам связаны с приходом к власти нового председателя КНР Си Цзиньпина.

Тибет находится под управлением Пекина с 1950-х годов. Далай-лама, объявленный в Китае вне закона, находится в изгнании в Индии с 1959 года.

www.lenta.ru

----------

Pema Sonam (29.06.2013), Иван Денисов (29.06.2013), Нико (01.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (30.06.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не понимаю, как это всё вышесказанное Вами оправдывает китайские бесчинства?


Ужасы времён культурной революции я и не оправдываю.

----------


## Yur

> У вас сильно однобокое представление ,у меня такое же было во время поездки в Лхасу когда увидел целый разрушенный квартал частных домов тибетцев и у меня первая мысль была" всех тибетцев наверное посадили а дома разрушили". Как выяснил позже оказалось ,что землю выкупила фирма под строительство новых кварталов и все.


Да , и всё . Тибетцев просто выгнали , пока не посадили , и всё . 

Ваш печальный пример напоминает одного знакомого . Он немного знает тибетский , немного изучал Дхарму . Съездил в Тибет даже трижды . Вернулся в третий раз и сказал мне что раньше в Тибете были проблемы , а теперь всё в целом наладилось , монастыри восстанивливаются , дороги строятся и т.д. Я посмотрел на него с подозрением : завербовали китайцы , купили его ? Но всё ещё сложнее . Может и не купили . Сделали как в нашей стране в советское время в образцово-показательных тюрьмах . Собрали иностранных туристов , окружили плотным конвоем "людей в штатском" , запугали до полусмерти тибетцев , кому предстаяло играть роль осчастливленных и освобождённых китайцами и даже взяли в заложники родственников некоторых из них . Плюс некоторые тибетцы выросли в китайских детских тюрьмах под разными названиями вроде интернатов , трудовых лагерей и т.п. - они теперь служат китайцам , их личности сломлены . 

И вот , обычные любознательные , добрые и весёлые западные люди ходят с экскурсиями по монастырям вокруг Лхасы , любуются красотой и накапливают приятные воспоминания . А в километре от них Драпчи , тюрьма-ад в бывшем святом городе . 

В обещем не берусь судить лековерных туристов . Они просто не были в советских тюрьмах , не знают технологии показа радостных и счастливых заключённых перед комиссией .

----------

Нико (01.07.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В обещем не берусь судить лековерных туристов . Они просто не были в советских тюрьмах , не знают технологии показа радостных и счастливых заключённых перед комиссией .


Кхенпо Цультрим Тарчин, у которого отец (или один из отцов) занимается или занимался коммерцией на границе Тибета и Индии, говорил что с приходом китайцев многое стало проще и намного лучше. Он тоже по-вашему легковерный турист?

----------

Пема Ванчук (30.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.06.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Да , и всё . Тибетцев просто выгнали , пока не посадили , и всё . 
> 
> Ваш печальный пример напоминает одного знакомого . Он немного знает тибетский , немного изучал Дхарму . Съездил в Тибет даже трижды . Вернулся в третий раз и сказал мне что раньше в Тибете были проблемы , а теперь всё в целом наладилось , монастыри восстанивливаются , дороги строятся и т.д. Я посмотрел на него с подозрением : завербовали китайцы , купили его ? Но всё ещё сложнее . Может и не купили . Сделали как в нашей стране в советское время в образцово-показательных тюрьмах . Собрали иностранных туристов , окружили плотным конвоем "людей в штатском" , запугали до полусмерти тибетцев , кому предстаяло играть роль осчастливленных и освобождённых китайцами и даже взяли в заложники родственников некоторых из них . Плюс некоторые тибетцы выросли в китайских детских тюрьмах под разными названиями вроде интернатов , трудовых лагерей и т.п. - они теперь служат китайцам , их личности сломлены . 
> 
> И вот , обычные любознательные , добрые и весёлые западные люди ходят с экскурсиями по монастырям вокруг Лхасы , любуются красотой и накапливают приятные воспоминания . А в километре от них Драпчи , тюрьма-ад в бывшем святом городе . 
> 
> В обещем не берусь судить лековерных туристов . Они просто не были в советских тюрьмах , не знают технологии показа радостных и счастливых заключённых перед комиссией .


Я туристом не был ,был как паломник и проехал туда сам без пермита и разрешений ,так как до 10 марта 2008 это было еще легко сделать а после тех событий вообще сложно,хотя знакомые монголы в прошлом году ездили вообще без пермита .Был не один а с монахами из внутренней монголии кнр ,я же наоборот был мнения ,что всех арестовали а дома разрушили,а они засмеялись и сказали что это не так ,земля выкуплена у тибетцев и не дешево под строительство каким то богатым тибетцем-же.Я в то время поехал и был под воздействием фритибетовской пропаганды и поэтому уже был настроен увидеть зверства китайцев ,а вместо этого увидел интернет кафе полные тибетцев свободно говорящих по скайпу с родственниками из Индии ,Америки ,по сотовому телефону свободно говорящих с любой точкой мира ,шикарные дороги и аэропорт и самолет на катманду в котором немало тибетцев было .

----------

Pedma Kalzang (01.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Дхармананда (30.06.2013), Жека (05.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (30.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Китайские власти отменили запрет на демонстрацию фотографий Далай-ламы на территории Тибета. Послабление пока действует только на территории монастыря Ганден в Лхасе. Об этом 28 июня сообщает Reuters.
> 
> По данным Bloomberg, запрет, действовавший с 1996 года, отменили еще и в провинции Сычуань.


Из новостей 24-канал, Украина, вчера (бегущая строка новостей):
Отменён одиннадцатилетний запрет на фотографирование в Лхасе.
Практически. Этой зимой в определённой группе социальной сети было много прекрасных фотографий Его Святейшества Далай Ламы ХIV, как было сказано, у себя дома. Правда далеко не всюду с указанием авторов этих снимков.

----------


## Yur

> Китайцы на нас (СССР, Россию, русских) до сих пор за ту историю сильно обижены. В 62-м году из приграничных районов Китая в Казахскую ССР перебежало свыше 60 тысяч уйгуров (до этого, в Тибете в 59-м в Индию убежало изрядное кол-во тибетцев). Китайцы в пропагандистском фильме 2005 года о войне с СССР говорят своим зрителям примерно следующее.
> Весной 1962 года в Китае начался период, когда экономическое положение действительно было трудным. Простому народу жилось нелегко. Советские власти использовали эти трудности для того, чтобы создавать напряжение на границе. К западу от Синьцзяна (заметь, не Синьзнаян-Уйгурский АР, а просто Синьцзан, без угур) расположен район Центральной Азии СССР. Там живут люди многих национальностей. По обе стороны границы некоторые люди принадлежали к одной и той же национальности. В то время консульства СССР в Или и в Урумчи и Ассоциация советских граждан в районе Или и Тачэна разослали более 100 тыс. виз советских граждан, что вызвало волнения и беспорядки (не голодуха, которую Мао устроил, не ханьское высокомерие, а визовая политика СССР мол виновата). Группа сотрудников КГБ СССР под видом посещения родственников была заслана в пределы Китая, чтобы способствовать распространению внутреннего предателсьвтва и провокационной деятельности. Это фильм современный, 2005 года - не при Мао сляпаный.
> 
> Так вот, с Тибетом то же самое.
> 
> А что касается этой картинки, то где-то в сети встречал информацию о том, что это никакой не раб, а известный в Тибете вор, которому отрубили за это руку и в назидание сфотографировали.
> Полностью согласен, что "китайская версия истории Тибета отражает интересы именно Китая. Во многом она искажена и фальсифицирована по сравнению с реальностью."
> И никакого фритибета не нужно, чтобы это понимать.


Важные сведения . В 2005 интересы госсистемы Китая учитывались в официальной российской печати как свои собственные , никакой критики . И вот в ответ они ведут пропаганду , нацеленную на агитацию китайцев в строну мести за некие территоральные захваты Россией китайских земель , китайских граждан и т.п. СССР конечно не Россия , но и КНР далеко не Циньское государство . КНР не имеет ни малейших правовых оснований на территориальные притязания в строну "исторической справедливости" 17-18 веков и ранее . 
  А ложь о Тибете как о стране полной жестокости до китайского нападения в 1949 ... А кто мог ожидать чего-то другого ? Никто и не мог рассчитывать на их покаяние за совершённое преступление .

----------

Иван Денисов (01.07.2013)

----------


## Yur

> Я в то время поехал и был под воздействием фритибетовской пропаганды и поэтому уже был настроен увидеть зверства китайцев ,а вместо этого увидел интернет кафе полные тибетцев свободно говорящих по скайпу с родственниками из Индии ,Америки ,по сотовому телефону свободно говорящих с любой точкой мира ,шикарные дороги и аэропорт и самолет на катманду в котором немало тибетцев было .


Можешь обижаться ,злиться . Но в общем нам нечего делить , просто разберёмся . 

 То что ты рассчитывал сам , своими глазами увидеть зверства оккупантов в Тибете говорит о детской наивности . В Лхасе каждый квадратный метр под видеонаблюдением . Китай тратит 500 миллиардов долларов в год на армию(ноак) . Но расходы на так называемую гозбезопастность оцениваются специалистами ещё выше . За каждым твоим шагом в Тибете следили, кажды кто с тобой говорил , должен был потом отчитаться перед госбезапасностью о точном содержании разговора . 

И ещё , извини за прямоту : о самосозжениях слышал ? Это кранее из всех возможных отчаяний - убить себя для буддиста . Там горят добрые , честные , умные , но страшно замученные люди . Пусть у нас проснётся сострадание к ним .

----------

Styeba (01.07.2013), Иван Денисов (01.07.2013), Маша_ла (02.07.2013), Нико (01.07.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Можешь обижаться ,злиться . Но в общем нам нечего делить , просто разберёмся . 
> 
>  То что ты рассчитывал сам , своими глазами увидеть зверства оккупантов в Тибете говорит о детской наивности . В Лхасе каждый квадратный метр под видеонаблюдением . Китай тратит 500 миллиардов долларов в год на армию(ноак) . Но расходы на так называемую гозбезопастность оцениваются специалистами ещё выше . За каждым твоим шагом в Тибете следили, кажды кто с тобой говорил , должен был потом отчитаться перед госбезапасностью о точном содержании разговора . 
> 
> И ещё , извини за прямоту : о самосозжениях слышал ? Это кранее из всех возможных отчаяний - убить себя для буддиста . Там горят добрые , честные , умные , но страшно замученные люди . Пусть у нас проснётся сострадание к ним .


Чушь собачья ,так как если бы за мною следили ,то сразу  бы арестовали за отсутствием пермита на въезд в Тибет.И вообще на поезд билет купил без документов,  и билеты в то время продавались без каких либо документов ,хотя не сам а попросил местных.Жил я среди тибетцев ,в тибетской гостинице для местных  ,в этом плане повезло наверное ,если бы жил в отеле от 3 звезд, то точно пермит попросили бы .Если бы был европейской внешности, то наверняка бы пермитом интересовались ,хотя при посадке в поезд кондуктор поняв что я не местный заставил расписаться в какой-то бумаге об отказе претензий к жд компании в случае осложнений от  нехватки кислорода в поезде. В Потале действительно везде видеокамеры были ,а более видеокамер особо не замечал ,а вот ехал по дороге от Эрляна до Пекина вот  там реально через каждые 5км видеокамеры,телефоны ,через каждые 20км датчики слежения за скоростью,через каждые 50км посты с кассами для оплаты проезда, но за такую шикарную дорогу денег не жалко.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (01.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Жека (05.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (07.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2013)

----------


## Юань Дин

ну да. Китайцы плохие, тибетцы хорошие. Глубоко сидит американская пропаганда в головах. И те, и те - не хорошие и не плохие.  Но если бы выбирал рождение - лучше бы в современный Китай, чем в средневековье Тибета. А тибетские монастыри, действительно, окутывают дурманом людей, чтобы не работать, а жить за счет крестьян. Благо, что уже не насильно. Чаньцы, вот, сами работают. Никто их и не трогает.

----------

Жека (05.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (07.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Китайские власти отменили запрет на демонстрацию фотографий Далай-ламы на территории Тибета. Послабление пока действует только на территории монастыря Ганден в Лхасе. Об этом 28 июня сообщает Reuters.
> 
> По данным Bloomberg, запрет, действовавший с 1996 года, отменили еще и в провинции Сычуань. Кроме того, правозащитники надеются, что в ближайшее время запрет на фотографии снимут и в других регионах. По данным адвокатской группы International Campaign for Tibet, об этом подумывают власти провинции Цинхай.
> 
> Китайские власти пошли и на другие религиозные послабления. Как пишет Bloomberg, чиновники отменили обязанность для тибетских монахов критиковать Далай-ламу. В Цинхае между тем планируют уменьшить количество полицейских при монастырях.
> 
> Официально власти региона о религиозных послаблениях не заявляли. В движении Свободный Тибет (Free Tibet group) считают, что уступки монахам связаны с приходом к власти нового председателя КНР Си Цзиньпина.
> 
> Тибет находится под управлением Пекина с 1950-х годов. Далай-лама, объявленный в Китае вне закона, находится в изгнании в Индии с 1959 года.
> ...


А я не верю.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А я не верю.


К сожалению, да, официальные лица всё опровергли.

Не верьте американской пропаганде  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (03.07.2013), Читтадхаммо (02.07.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Сопа ринпоче. Муравьи за свободный Тибет http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKf6tofMiGo

----------

Иван Денисов (03.07.2013)

----------


## Yur

> Сопа ринпоче. Муравьи за свободный Тибет http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKf6tofMiGo


http://savetibet.ru/2013/06/30/tibet.html Human Rights Watch за свободный Тибет . Два миллиона из шести , треть Тибетцев насильно выгнали из домов , лишили земли с 2006 года  .

----------

Иван Денисов (03.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> http://savetibet.ru/2013/06/30/tibet.html Human Rights Watch за свободный Тибет . Два миллиона из шести , треть Тибетцев насильно выгнали из домов , лишили земли с 2006 года  .


Во всем ТАР их максимум 2,8 миллиона. Так что если верить вам, весь ТАР куда-то выселили.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (05.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (07.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2013)

----------


## Alex

> В Лхасе каждый квадратный метр под видеонаблюдением...


Вы как себе это технически представляете?

----------


## Вантус

Видать, ослабел поток бабосов в ламские карманы, нужно срочно привлекать к себе внимание.

----------

Жека (05.07.2013), Ондрий (07.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (07.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Вы как себе это технически представляете?


Очень просто (только дорого): одна видиокамера на один метр квадратный  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (05.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Очень просто (только дорого): одна видиокамера на один метр квадратный


А кто будет смотреть данные с этих видеокамер?

----------


## Топпер

> А кто будет смотреть данные с этих видеокамер?


Один китаец на одну камеру. В три смены. Китайцев много.

----------

Вантус (05.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (07.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Один китаец на одну камеру. В три смены. Китайцев много.


Вообще, фритибетовцы - одни из самых гнусных дискредитаторов ваджраяны. Только посмотришь на них - и становится противно от их лживой пропаганды, которая направлена всецело на корыстные интересы бывших тибетских феодалов. Какая разница буддисту, кому принадлежит Тибет? Если Дхарма там не запрещается, все нормально и даже лучше, чем было - то ни все ли ему равно? Что-то я не слышал, чтоб Шакьямуни подговаривал своих покровителей мстить за гибель своих родственников из клана Шакья.

----------

Дхармананда (05.07.2013), Ондрий (05.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (07.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще, фритибетовцы - одни из самых гнусных дискредитаторов ваджраяны. Только посмотришь на них - и становится противно от их лживой пропаганды, которая направлена всецело на корыстные интересы бывших тибетских феодалов. Какая разница буддисту, кому принадлежит Тибет? Если Дхарма там не запрещается, все нормально и даже лучше, чем было - то ни все ли ему равно? Что-то я не слышал, чтоб Шакьямуни подговаривал своих покровителей мстить за гибель своих родственников из клана Шакья.


А Вам-то какое дело? Вы ж не тибетец. Живите себе свободно и припеваючи в родной стране, с паспортом и прочими благами лица с гражданством.

----------

Styeba (05.07.2013), Джигме (07.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> А Вам-то какое дело? Вы ж не тибетец. Живите себе свободно и припеваючи в родной стране, с паспортом и прочими благами лица с гражданством.


А я как бы тантрик. И мне неприятно, что за ширмой тантры разные пройдохи обделывают свои делишки. Если б они разделяли свой карман и тантру, то я на них и внимания бы даже не обратил.

----------

Пема Ванчук (07.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А я как бы тантрик. И мне неприятно, что за ширмой тантры разные пройдохи обделывают свои делишки. Если б они разделяли свой карман и тантру, то я на них и внимания бы даже не обратил.


Пройдох в мире много.... Вы про каких именно?

----------


## Топпер

> Вообще, фритибетовцы - одни из самых гнусных дискредитаторов ваджраяны. Только посмотришь на них - и становится противно от их лживой пропаганды, которая направлена всецело на корыстные интересы бывших тибетских феодалов. Какая разница буддисту, кому принадлежит Тибет? Если Дхарма там не запрещается, все нормально и даже лучше, чем было - то ни все ли ему равно? Что-то я не слышал, чтоб Шакьямуни подговаривал своих покровителей мстить за гибель своих родственников из клана Шакья.


Мне из пропаганда фалуньгунцев напоминает.

----------

Вантус (05.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (07.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мне из пропаганда фалуньгунцев напоминает.


Ага. Те тоже борются с политикой китая

----------

Вантус (05.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (07.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2013)

----------


## Yur

> Вы как себе это технически представляете?


Во всех подробностях представляю . Современные камеры маскируются так , что только профессионал скажет , что ведётся видеонаблюдение . Они обладают способностью вращения на 360 градусов , приближением в несколько раз , датчиками на движение на экране , работой в ИК-дапазоне(в темноте) и т.д. КНР снабжает всю Россию компьютерной и видео техникой . И далеко не только Россию . Не следует их недооценивать .

----------


## Аурум

> Во всех подробностях представляю . Современные камеры маскируются так , что только профессионал скажет , что ведётся видеонаблюдение . Они обладают способностью вращения на 360 градусов , приближением в несколько раз , датчиками на движение на экране , работой в ИК-дапазоне(в темноте) и т.д. КНР снабжает всю Россию компьютерной и видео техникой . И далеко не только Россию . Не следует их недооценивать .


У вас дома явно уже пару камер замаскированных!  :Cool:

----------

Вантус (07.07.2013), Велеслав (08.07.2013), Дхармананда (08.07.2013), Топпер- (08.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Во всех подробностях представляю . Современные камеры маскируются так , что только профессионал скажет , что ведётся видеонаблюдение . Они обладают способностью вращения на 360 градусов , приближением в несколько раз , датчиками на движение на экране , работой в ИК-дапазоне(в темноте) и т.д. КНР снабжает всю Россию компьютерной и видео техникой . И далеко не только Россию . Не следует их недооценивать .


Ну хорошо, а обработку изображений с такого количества камер кто производит? Куда и как передаются данные с камер?

----------

Аурум (07.07.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Забавно, но почему то никто не рвет шаблон по теме... "а какой же была Индия при и после Будды Шакьямуни"
...

Хотя. Зачем истореографические исследования, если достаточно открыть ... Палийский Канон. Очень рекомендую обратить пристальное внимание на методы исследований натурфилософа Паяси http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn23.htm

Немецкий концлагерь и доктор Менгеле...

----------


## Джигме

> О, это совсем другое дело! Очень по-буддийски — в назидание отрубать руки! Сострадание так и прёт. Надо и в Западных странах тоже ввести отрубание рук за воровство — ведь так делали в просветлённом Тибете! Тем более, что там сейчас большой процент мусульманского населения, ему должно быть привычно.


А мусульмане тибетцы или дунгане с уйгурами?

----------


## Джигме

> Во всем ТАР их максимум 2,8 миллиона. Так что если верить вам, весь ТАР куда-то выселили.



Можно узнать источник?

----------


## Джигме

> Вы как себе это технически представляете?



Наверно таак же как и в Лондоне.




> А кто будет смотреть данные с этих видеокамер?



Так же как и в Лондоне специально отведенные для этого люди из полиции.

----------


## Аурум

> Можно узнать источник?


Население 3 002 166 человек (2010 г)

----------

Джигме (07.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Население 3 002 166 человек (2010 г)


Из них тибетцев - 90,48% (там же).

----------

Аурум (07.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Наверно таак же как и в Лондоне.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Так же как и в Лондоне специально отведенные для этого люди из полиции.


Вы, надеюсь, понимаете, что вся полиция КНР будет тогда работать исключительно на просмотр данных с камер? Во всем мире камеры нужны, в основном, для _автоматической_ фиксации нарушений ПДД, но вы-то тут про другое говорите.

----------

Велеслав (08.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2013)

----------


## Джигме

> Вы, надеюсь, понимаете, что вся полиция КНР будет тогда работать исключительно на просмотр данных с камер? Во всем мире камеры нужны, в основном, для _автоматической_ фиксации нарушений ПДД, но вы-то тут про другое говорите.


В Лондоне как то справляются, хотя там население больше чем во всем Тибете, судя по статье в вики.

----------


## Вантус

> В Лондоне как то справляются, хотя там население больше чем во всем Тибете, судя по статье в вики.


В Лондоне полиция просматривает данные со всех видеорегистраторов вручную (а для всего, кроме нарушения ПДД, нужно просматривать вручную)? Могу сказать, что в РФ просмотр видео происходит только когда решается вопрос вопрос о конкретном вуд или в процессе.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Могу сказать, что в РФ просмотр видео происходит только когда решается вопрос вопрос о конкретном вуд или в процессе


А жучки там всякие в телефонах? В РФ не практикуются?

----------


## PampKin Head

В РФ практикуется система СОРМ, а в США - PRISM. То, что данных много, не означает, что все их надо отсматривать/отслушивать. Но когда интересны конкретные люди и места, материалы под рукой.

Да и системы распознавания речевой/графической информации на месте не стоят. А вы думали, что Гугель и Эпл просто так тами темами занимаются? Ага, 2 раза.

P.S http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PRISM_(...lance_program) рекомендую. Полагаю, что у китайцев есть аналогичное.

----------


## Вантус

Это все анекдоты. Ни один оператор связи или владелец камер не будет хранить данные вечно (слишком дорого). Их срок хранения крайне ограничен. Число точек подключения - также ограничено. Число работников СТМ - также незначительно. Никаких жучков в телефоны спецслужбы не ставят. По решению соответствующих должностных лиц (судей, например) включаются к провайдеру услуг связи просто.

----------


## Нико

> Это все анекдоты. Ни один оператор связи или владелец камер не будет хранить данные вечно (слишком дорого). Их срок хранения крайне ограничен. Число точек подключения - также ограничено. Число работников СТМ - также незначительно. Никаких жучков в телефоны спецслужбы не ставят. По решению соответствующих должностных лиц (судей, например) включаются к провайдеру услуг связи просто.


Вантус, респект Вам вечный за Вашу осведомлённость. У меня в мохратые годы телефон ей как прослушивался. Даже слышны были разговоры сотрудников спецслужб. Случайно слышала. Теперь на пенсии по фритибету. )))

----------

Дондог (30.07.2016)

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, респект Вам вечный за Вашу осведомлённость. У меня в мохратые годы телефон ей как прослушивался. Даже слышны были разговоры сотрудников спецслужб. Случайно слышала. Теперь на пенсии по фритибету. )))


Там, где слушают, в наушниках сидят  :Smilie: , непонятно, почему слышны разговоры были.

----------


## Нико

> Там, где слушают, в наушниках сидят , непонятно, почему слышны разговоры были.


А вот были слышны. Сама поражалась. Но это было давно....

----------


## Джигме

> Вантус, респект Вам вечный за Вашу осведомлённость. У меня в мохратые годы телефон ей как прослушивался. Даже слышны были разговоры сотрудников спецслужб. Случайно слышала. Теперь на пенсии по фритибету. )))


Это они наверно на психику так давили, типа "мы не спим и блюдем" :Smilie:

----------

Нико (08.07.2013)

----------


## Джигме

> В Лондоне полиция просматривает данные со всех видеорегистраторов вручную (а для всего, кроме нарушения ПДД, нужно просматривать вручную)? Могу сказать, что в РФ просмотр видео происходит только когда решается вопрос вопрос о конкретном вуд или в процессе.


Данные с видеокамер просматриваются при необходимости. Как записи так и прямую трансляцию. Современные системы видео слежения позволяют даже вести человека в автономном режиме и распознавать его по лицу.

----------


## Alex

> Современные системы видеослежения позволяют даже вести человека в автономном режиме...


Что это значит?

----------

Кунсанг (08.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Во всех подробностях представляю . Современные камеры маскируются так , что только профессионал скажет , что ведётся видеонаблюдение . Они обладают способностью вращения на 360 градусов , приближением в несколько раз , датчиками на движение на экране , работой в ИК-дапазоне(в темноте) и т.д. КНР снабжает всю Россию компьютерной и видео техникой . И далеко не только Россию . Не следует их недооценивать .


И сколько стоит камера с подобными техническими характеристиками? Сколько стоит монтаж, обслуживание (скрытные, разумеется т.к. камеры потайные и демаскировать их нельзя)?

----------

